# Long time admirer, first time user of pebble stones for a shower floor



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Love the look but grouting was a pita!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice! Like the cubby trim.

How many bags of grout? :laughing:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Including the 5'x6' bathroom floor...pretty close to 3 full units of SpectraLock


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jarvis design said:


> Love the look but grouting was a pita!


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I knew it was Spectralock from the moment I saw it.. Looks awesome, and Spectralock is the way to go.. Right on !! Job looks fresh!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking shower Jarvis


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

nailed it! 

very nice!

i have a spectrolock on pebble install coming up in a few weeks...


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

World, I ditched my grout float after about 2 mins. I felt it was filling in too much...pretty much used my hands for the rest to work it in. I also tiled the walls first, to an 1/8" above the base, then installed the pebbles...kinda reverse to the way I normally do it, but, I couldn't wrap my head around trying to set wall tiles on top of the pebbles!


----------

